# Kira, my new dog, Blue tiger amstaff :)



## flamefrost (Apr 4, 2012)

Well, here is Kira, proud to have her, I previously had a dobermann but he didn't came from a recognised breeder and seemed to have mental problems (he went mad..) I love dobermanns but went for Amstaff for a change this time, 3 months old, soon having her last vaccine, can't wait finally able to take her out instead of having her here locked in when I come home from work.. Well enough chit chat, here's a picture of her, hope you guys like her!


----------



## Donna5503 (Mar 13, 2009)

She is adorable, I love her eyes, coloring & oh, that nose is so great! So sorry about your Doberman....what do you mean she went mad?


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

She is beautiful!  But what happened to your Doberman ... how do you mean " went mad?"


----------



## flamefrost (Apr 4, 2012)

He had something in his brain don't know but one day he flipped and attacked me and friends.. Took him to the vet, he said that some dobe's are unstable and since he has tasted blood he had to be put down or it could get worser.. I never understood why, my dobe never went mad or something, he listened, he was a quick learner, abit over excited but that was normal since I worked all night and came kind of late.. One of the brothers had the same it seems when I saw one of the persons who also got a male from the litter.. I miss my dobe I've grown with dobermanns since when I was born so I love the race but never understood what happend with the one I had.. Amstaff is a change, smaller than a dobe and a bit more relaxed, maybe as second dog a dobe but from a professional breeder this time since I love working out and well my dog won't be alone when I work and when I go running both can come with me ^^ 
His names was Chanti, 3,6 years old.. too young..


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I am sorry to hear that. I love Dobermans too. Had a few myself. Now days I rescue. Abbylynn in my avatar is a Dobie/Rott mix. Good dog!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> he said that some dobe's are unstable and since he has tasted blood he had to be put down or it could get worser


Sorry for the loss of your dog, though the last bit of this is absolutely untrue.

Nice brindle puppy there.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

First of all, Nice looking pup.

Secondly, find a new vet. That vet has no CLUE what they are saying because that's a huge myth. 

Thirdly, It's a Blue BRINDLE Amstaff. Look up American Pit Bull Terriers and read read read. Your puppy may be calm now, but they are pretty hyper active dogs that are prone to dog aggression. Get your puppy into obedience classes and learn to handle him now when he's young. There's much to learn about the breed and what you are in store for. Good luck and do your research FAST.


----------



## a.an (Apr 8, 2012)

i'm sorry about your doberman. your puppy is very cute.


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm sorry about your doberman but what your vet said what NOT true. The taste of blood thing is a ridiculous myth. That being said, there very well could have been something medically wrong with him.

Your puppy is very cute.


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 29, 2012)

She is a cutie, i had a Lurcher that just flipped out too, she had to be pts just before the age of 4, she just got worse and worse no matter what i did, and there was no warning, some may not beileve when i say that but hay it's the truth, horrible thing to go through, would not wish it on anyone, my vet did not say anything about the taste of blood though.


----------



## flamefrost (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone! 
Soon her last vaccine and then she can go out, finally, it's killing me just staying at home when not working in free time since I in free time go out and run or go to gym but not now, not until she can run along with me 
I know, the vet wasn't a great one, he did the ears of my dob, the cropping and it ended up bad aswell.. his cartilage wasn't strong enough to hold them like most dobe's do.. I would love another dob in the future since they're my favourite breed but now gonna train this lil' missy here since she's being quite a challenge for me hahaha


----------

